# Problema con tarjeta grafica

## lautarus

Hola, compile el kernel 2.6.34 y cuando reinicié, encontré un error que dice así:

```
Jul 30 04:24:05 localhost kernel: fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver

Jul 30 04:24:05 localhost kernel: fb1: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
```

Ejecuté glxinfo|grep rendering --> yes , esto creo que está bien

glxgears --> Demasiado lento 1000 fps o algo asi, y las ruedas se ven moviéndose demasiado lentas.

Si hay alguna idea, por favor tirenmela por la caxbeza porque yo no la encuentro, ahora estoy revisando la config del kernel para ver si encuentro algo .

Lo que vi es que hay un driver nuevo experimental para las intel, lo voy a deshabilitar a ver si funciona bien así.

Gracias y saludos.Last edited by lautarus on Sat Jul 31, 2010 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Hola lautarus. 

Estás mezclando dos cosas distintas. El mensaje de error es sobre el framebuffer (la consola de texto en alta resolución) mientas que la información de  glxinfo está relacionada con la aceleración en el entorno de ventanas X.

Para deshacerte del mensaje de error quita en la sección del kernel Device Drivers->Graphics support todos los drivers framebuffer menos uno. El recomendado por Gentoo es uvesa. Tienes un mensaje con la guía para hacer funcionar el framebuffer con la decoración fbsplash en este mismo foro.

Sobre el rendimiento en X, si te sale "rendering yes" en principio ya tienes funcionando la aceleración. Si no te rinde suficiente o bien la tarjeta no da más de si o bien el driver no es el más adecuado. Indícanos que tarjeta gráfica tienes, que driver (y versión) estás usando, y la configuración de la tarjeta en xorg.conf para ver si hay algo que no esté bien.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## lautarus

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Hola lautarus. 
> 
> Estás mezclando dos cosas distintas. El mensaje de error es sobre el framebuffer (la consola de texto en alta resolución) mientas que la información de  glxinfo está relacionada con la aceleración en el entorno de ventanas X.
> 
> Para deshacerte del mensaje de error quita en la sección del kernel Device Drivers->Graphics support todos los drivers framebuffer menos uno. El recomendado por Gentoo es uvesa. Tienes un mensaje con la guía para hacer funcionar el framebuffer con la decoración fbsplash en este mismo foro.
> ...

 

Gracias por responder Stolz, aqui va lo mio:

1. Sobre el mensaje del driver framebuffer nunca tuve problemas, tengo guardada la configuración del kernel y se me ocurrió probar ese driver de Intel que está más abajo del uvesa, pero ya lo saqué y dejé sólo el uvesa. Esto fue al momento de escribir mi primer mensaje, ya me había dado cuenta de eso acá va la salida de dmesg

```

$ dmesg|grep intel

intel_rng: FWH not detected

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel G41 Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 131068K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

```

La grafica es

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

```

glxinfo:

```

$ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

```

2. Driver para la tarjeta gráfica Intel:

```

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

      Latest version available: 2.9.1

      Latest version installed: 2.9.1

      Size of files: 770 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for Intel cards

      License:       MIT

```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#       InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

#       InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dbe"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#       Driver      "kbd"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Mouse0"

#       Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Protocol" "auto"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Creo que está todo lo pedido posteado aquí, Saludos.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, tambien un paginador causa que Xorg no pueda detectar bien las tarjetas graficas y es el pat

si estas en X86 mejor sacarlo al configurar al kernel, o dando un paramtro al kernel en el grub = nopat lo apaga

ese me lio una vez y por culpa de ese paginador las X estaban usando el driver vesa  :Very Happy: 

Cuando en realidad solo debe haber un paginador o es el de siempre, el mttr o el otro, pero no dos a la vez

Saludos!!!

----------

## lautarus

Bueno, no te entendí nada Dj_Dexter... pero aca pongo otro dato mas

```

$ lsmod | grep i915

i915                             186494  1 

drm_kms_helper         17909  1 i915

intel_agp                     19484  2 i915

```

```

dmesg|grep intel

intel_rng: FWH not detected

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel G41 Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 131068K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

```

No se si tiene algo que ver esa linea de intel_nrg: FWH not detected

al parecer el driver esta en uso... no se que mas hacer, para mi la configuracion del kernel esta bien.

Si alguien me da alguna idea, se agradece.

Como dato importante agrego que instalé mplayer y puedo ver los distintos formatos de videos perfectamente, no tengo delays, ni ruidos de fondo, etc, nada de eso. Todo se ve perfecto.

editado:

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  167419  14 

i915                  186494  1 

drm_kms_helper         17909  1 i915

coretemp                2831  0 

hwmon                    937  1 coretemp

snd_seq_midi            3136  0 

snd_seq_oss            18847  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3572  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                32303  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_pcm_oss            25335  0 

snd_mixer_oss           9875  1 snd_pcm_oss

saa7134_alsa            7287  1 

ir_kbd_i2c              3795  0 

tda827x                 7246  1 

tda8290                10443  1 

tuner                  14822  1 

saa7134               120411  2 saa7134_alsa

snd_emu10k1x            9328  2 

snd_rawmidi            11812  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1x

snd_seq_device          3581  4 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

v4l2_common            10112  2 tuner,saa7134

snd_ac97_codec         75331  1 snd_emu10k1x

videodev               27263  4 tuner,saa7134,v4l2_common

v4l1_compat             9850  1 videodev

videobuf_dma_sg         6799  2 saa7134_alsa,saa7134

snd_pcm                41835  6 snd_pcm_oss,saa7134_alsa,snd_emu10k1x,snd_ac97_codec

videobuf_core          10132  2 saa7134,videobuf_dma_sg

tveeprom                9509  1 saa7134

snd_timer              11977  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

intel_agp              19484  2 i915

snd                    30931  14 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,saa7134_alsa,snd_emu10k1x,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

i2c_i801                5640  0 

sky2                   34523  0 

pcspkr                  1159  0 

parport_pc             13513  0 

ac97_bus                 666  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc          4661  2 snd_emu10k1x,snd_pcm

processor              20007  0 

thermal                 9378  0 

scsi_wait_scan           427  0 

usbhid                 18073  0 

ohci_hcd               15985  0 

uhci_hcd               15452  0 

usb_storage            40201  0 

ehci_hcd               27060  0 

usbcore                89666  6 usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

sg                     19023  0 

ata_piix               17164  9 

ahci                   28455  0 

pata_mpiix              1823  0 

libata                113939  3 ata_piix,ahci,pata_mpiix

```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ dmesg | grep intel
> 
> [    0.174973] intel_rng: FWH not detected
> 
> [    6.643080] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 865 Chipset
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ emerge -pv x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

esta andando perfectamente tu vga

----------

## lautarus

Hola pele, a mi me tira este error, despues inclusive de haber reinstalado los drivers:

```

$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep error

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state

```

Tambien me sale esto en el log de xorg:

```

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61110 (PORT_HOTPLUG_EN) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000120

(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000001

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

```

Gracias por intresarte en este tema :-)

Algo esta pasando creo yo, ahi lo dice claramente, yo voy a googlear un rato.

O sera que funcionan mal las mesa-utils ? quien sabe.

----------

## pelelademadera

despues de postearte los logs. se quemo mi mobo.....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

asi que bueno... era un 865g por si te sirve

----------

